

SourceForge grabs GIMP for Windows’ account, wraps installer in adware - rrreese
http://arstechnica.co.uk/information-technology/2015/05/sourceforge-grabs-gimp-for-windows-account-wraps-installer-in-bundle-pushing-adware/

======
mattdeboard
Well thanks for posting, I hadn't quite hit my extreme outrage quota for
today.

> Since our change to mirror GIMP-Win, we have received no requests by the
> original author to resume use of this project. We welcome further discussion
> about how SourceForge can best serve the GIMP-Win author.

How about, you know, just leaving shit alone?

------
forthefuture
Previous Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9612152](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9612152)

